# Another Hogzilla caught near Atlanta



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2007)

FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. - A giant wild hog boasted to be bigger than the near-mythical "Hogzilla" caught in southern Georgia a few years ago has been killed in a suburban Atlanta neighborhood.

The hog hung snout down from a tree Friday in William Coursey's front yard, not far from where the avid hunter said he shot the beast. He said he hauled it to a truck weight station, which recorded the hairy hog at 1,100 pounds.

The Department of Natural Resources did not know whether the hog was a record for the state. "We don't keep records on hogs," said Melissa Cummings of the DNR's public affairs department.

But Coursey believes his behemoth surpasses the famed super swine shot and killed in 2004 that weighed in at half a ton on the farm's scales. A team of
National Geographic experts later confirmed "Hogzilla" didn't quite live up to the 1,000-pound, 12-foot hype, saying the beast was probably 7 1/2 to 8 feet long, and weighed about 800 pounds.

The news of Coursey's kill got people are talking about the enormous beasts that roam the state.

"Nobody keeps official records," said Daryl Kirby, an editor with Georgia Outdoor News. "But it's one heck of a hog."

Another Hogzilla caught near Atlanta - Yahoo! News


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2007)

Heres a pic...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesn't look like 1200lbs. Below is the original Hogzilla for comparison.

...and I'm not looking to get into a technical discussion on where the hunter is standing, etc.

**Changed the pic for u Matt - les


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

i'd say les' hog looks bigger........


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2007)

Reminds me of the movie Razorback...


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 7, 2007)

thinking the sam wildcat. billy the black pig etc. by the way gents we have some really nasty feral (wild) pigs here in Aussie which look very similar to the photos displayed we call them razorbacks or feral black pigs. they are an enviromental hazard and are killed by hunters here with some states offering bounties on ears taken etc


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

We have some nice Razorback Wild Pigs here in Germany. They make good eating. I have seen some really big ones here in the woods but never anything that could have weighed over 1000lbs.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'd say les' hog looks bigger........



Lord you give me the willies sometimes. Do you say these things on purpose, or just continue to step in it?  


Wonder what Les thinks about your statement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

I wonder how he saw Les's hog?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

And does Les know?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

What will be really disturbing is if Les showed him his hog...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Now I think you might be pushing the envelope, Adler.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey, I will show my Hog to anyone I feel deserves the honor.... That being said, in all honesty, my Hog doesnt quite weigh 1,000 lbs...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

If it did, you'd need a wheelbarrow.

[Lanc, that's a small one-wheeled, hand-propelled vehicle, designed to be pushed and guided by a single person using two handles to the rear.]


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 8, 2007)

metinks it turned from hog to smut within a few pages. hahaha or a bit of bragging lol


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Lanc has that effect.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Lord you give me the willies sometimes. Do you say these things on purpose, or just continue to step in it?



Is it me or does lanc deliberatly piss people off?

(sorry if it is a silly question  )


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2007)

Lanc doesnt do anything to piss people off.... He's just misunderstood is all..


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 9, 2007)

I spent nine months in southern Alabama 20 years ago and I recall
numerous large creatures like this only they had names and the good
ol' boys would date them. Bobby Joe, why you carrying that sack'o corn?
"Got me a big date tonight!"

(my apologies to all you fine Alabama boys!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Is it me or does lanc deliberatly piss people off?
> 
> (sorry if it is a silly question  )



He did not piss anyone off. Everyone was joking around....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Certainly I was kidding. And he knows that too. I like Lanc. I admire a young gentlemen that has his act together at such a young age.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> I spent nine months in southern Alabama 20 years ago and I recall
> numerous large creatures like this only they had names and the good
> ol' boys would date them. Bobby Joe, why you carrying that sack'o corn?
> "Got me a big date tonight!"
> ...



No offence taken, TwoEagles. But you did get your story wrong. No decent Alabama boy would ever waste a perfectly good sack of corn on their date when it could easily be made into a bucket of grits.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> No offence taken, TwoEagles. But you did get your story wrong. No decent Alabama boy would ever waste a perfectly good sack of corn on their date when it could easily be made into a bucket of grits.



Bucket of grits wouldn't it be better making some type of alcoholic beavage of the illegal kind Matt or am i thinking that is in the province of around were hill billies live. damn Matt am i being a redneck again hahaha. and as for Lanc he did question me extensively when i first joined the site about my Dad's Lancaster my father flew in. i felt my predigree was being put under a microscope forgot to tell Lanc most Aussies take joy in being a bastard lol


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

My Papa, (Grandfather) used to pour himself a shot or two (or three) every night from a Mason jar (pickling jar) containing clear liquid he kept in the freezer. In Alabama there are still dry counties (no liquor allowed for import or export) and his juice was called white lightning.

So redneck is not an insult to me. I know where I stand. I could tell stories all night.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> My Papa, (Grandfather) used to pour himself a shot or two (or three) every night from a Mason jar (pickling jar) containing clear liquid he kept in the freezer. In Alabama there are still dry counties (no liquor allowed for import or export) and his juice was called white lightning.
> 
> So redneck is not an insult to me. I know where I stand. I could tell stories all night.



so could i Matt especially from my Mum's side of the family. Mum came from north eastern Scotland. My grand father now he was a tall red headed Scot and enjoyed a dram or 2 of the finest whisky legal or otherwise.

To cut a long story short, My grandfather was asked to be a pall bearer for a Scottish Chieftian who had passed away. So traditionally they took the coffin and the Chief onto their shoulders walked through the village they were in went through the local glens and hills and came across a whisky still totally illegal of course. The Piper got stewed to the gills my grandfather got stewed to the gills and all other pall bearers ended the same. They eventually realized the funeral service would start soon and proceeded to the tiny cemetry they made it just in time and were all prepared to hand over the coffin and the body of the Chieftan to be officiated over when they realized in complete horror they left the old Chief and coffin back at the still 10 miles away   to this day we still laugh about that in our family even though grand dad has been long gone now. No we didn't forget his body we know exactly where it isn't


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great story Emac!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## davparlr (Jan 11, 2007)

I wouldn't want to run into an angry one of those in woods without a weapon. They can rip you to shreds. They have few natural enemies.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Certainly I was kidding. And he knows that too. I like Lanc. I admire a young gentlemen that has his act together at such a young age.



whoops! my apologies everyone. You're right his presence does make this site more enjoyable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Now your brown nosing!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

We'll chase Screamin' Eagle away yet. 

Just kidding SE.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 13, 2007)

no offence taken matt, i'm just trying to amend for my mistake thats all.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

No mistake. Sometimes our humor doesn't come out in written format. Even Lanc has been a little scarce. Hope he's busy and not upset with any of us.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

this's made for a good read- i never expected such a responce to one comment like that  but i'm truely touched by everyone defending me, even Adler almost said something nice about me


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't let it go to your head.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

no no, it'll be business as usual between me and adler when he reads some of my comments tonight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Its fun though aint it?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Tonights over and I saw nothin' that you blokes accomplished. Adler drank beer and Lanc dreamt of Westlands employment. I had hoped for a verbal reckoning.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

head over to the best bomber thread  and yes adler i love our rivalry


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

You cant allways get what you want...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

well at the moment i want you to send me £300 for my Westlands work placement but what can ya do


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Since that was yesterday, Adler's love for you extends only as far as cyber-reality can reach. Now if you had asked him to buy you a beer next time you met...


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Great story Emac!!



its true story Matt as i live and breathe


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a couple of coon-huntin' stories. But they only demonstrate debauchery and not the comedic humor that yours did Emac.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm currently accepting adler's silence as "the cheque's in the post".........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2007)

When pigs fly out of my ass...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh c'mon. Pigs can't fly.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2007)

Not yet.... mwahahaha!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Never out of my ass atleast!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

no, out of someone elses


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Eagle u Aussie bastard, ur havent been here long enoungh to talk about Hussars ass like that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

unless he meant.... no, that doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh no I didn't mean Hussars ass.... no wait I'm just going to stop now


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

A man's gotta know his limitations.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 21, 2007)

thats why I decided to stop.


----------

